# oficiar /celebrar /decir / dar misa



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿La misa se practica, o se realiza, o se hace ?


_La Catedral tiene 1.500 fieles japoneses y trescientos extranjeros. La misa
se practica tanto en español como en vietnamita._
__ 
_Saludos _
__ 
__ 
_Hiro Sasaki


_


----------



## Ynez

Lo normal es esto:

_La misa se *da* en español y en vietnamita._



Tiene que haber más verbos, pero ese es el más normal, y el único que se me ocurre ahora mismo.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Para un texto, también se puede utilizar *oficiar*: 
_La misa se oficia tanto en español como en vietnamita. _

(A mí es lo que mejor me suena). 

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Otra posibilidad es celebrar.
Saludos



> Solo hay que recordar que, la liturgia oficial actual es el Novus Ordo Missae, independientemente si se *celebra en latin*, español o tagalo. *...*


www.aciprensa.com › Noticias › Vaticano -


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

Me prece "Se da" es bastante común. "Se oficia " me parece bastante 
oficial, como se dice "oficia".


Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "Se oficia " me parece bastante
> oficial, como se dice "oficia".


 Esto es irrefutable. 
(Yo también creo que lo más adecuado sería quizá "se celebra").


----------



## Ynez

Uy, cuántos verbos había.  "Oficiar" es el más formal, estaría bien en un texto. "Celebrar" es intermedio, y es el que te recomiendo en esta oración.

_La misa se celebra en español y vietnamita_.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿La misa se practica, o se realiza, o se hace ?
> 
> 
> _La Catedral tiene 1.500 fieles japoneses y trescientos extranjeros. La misa
> se practica tanto en español como en vietnamita._
> 
> _Saludos _
> 
> 
> _Hiro Sasaki
> 
> 
> _



quizás puede ser: La misa *es hecha* tanto en español como en vietnamita.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La misa se *celebra* tanto en español como en vietnamita.

Para mí es la mejor opción.


----------



## ManPaisa

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> quizás puede ser: La misa *es hecha* tanto en español como en vietnamita.



Nunca lo he oído.

Concuerdo con las demás opciones, pero faltó una muy coloquial:_ se dice._  Y _la dan_, una variante del _se da_ mencionado por Ynez.

De cualquier manera, para mí lo más apropiado es _se celebra._


----------



## David_3333

Definitivamente la misa "se celebra"


----------



## Camilo1964

David_3333 said:


> Definitivamente la misa "se celebra"


Tan definitivamente que cuando son varios los curas que intervienen en ella, se la llama _*concelebrada*_. Creo que tiene que ver con la celebración de la eucaristía.

Sin embargo, la misa se puede también _*oficiar *_(v. oficio de difuntos), _*dar*_, _*rezar *_y _*cantar*_.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Conocen la expresión "Por mí, que _digan_ misa", "como si _dicen_ misa"? 

La misa también se oye. _Oír_ misa. De este verbo quedan excluidos los celebrantes.


----------



## Camilo1964

Pinairun said:


> ¿Conocen la expresión "Por mí, que _digan_ misa", "como si _dicen_ misa"?
> 
> La misa también se oye. _Oír_ misa. De este verbo quedan excluidos los celebrantes.


Ciertamente, Pina. También se oyen esas expresiones por aquí.


----------



## David_3333

Pinairun said:


> ¿Conocen la expresión "Por mí, que _digan_ misa", "como si _dicen_ misa"?
> 
> La misa también se oye. _Oír_ misa. De este verbo quedan excluidos los celebrantes.



También esta: "Estás en todo, menos en misa"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> ¿Conocen la expresión "Por mí, que _digan_ misa", "como si _dicen_ misa"?
> 
> La misa también se oye. _Oír_ misa. De este verbo quedan excluidos los celebrantes.


 
Igual en México.

Aunque digan misa. (No voy, y no voy) 

Pero es una expresión, algo anticlerical.

Por acá, *dar* misa.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pero es una expresión, algo anticlerical.


 
No diría yo tanto.  En todo caso, mostraría indiferencia.
Creo que "decir" misa se emplea cuando no es misa cantada. Que debería ser "cantar" misa (?). 
Aunque no aparece en el DRAE, se llama _cantamisano_ al sacerdote que *celebra* su primera misa, sea dicha o cantada.


----------



## Arpin

El concepto de misa abarca muchos sentidos, para mí el más habitual es el de decir. Pero hay muchos otros aspectos

_El cura que ha dicho la misa es nuevo
El sacerdote celebró la misa
Estuvimos en misa 
La misa es de 9 a 10
El obispó ofició la misa en la catedral_


----------



## Ynez

_Ya puedes decir misa_, Arpin, que en mi pueblo tu primer ejemplo es:

_El cura que ha dado la misa es nuevo._


----------



## clares3

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola
Vengo de otro hilo en que se habla sobre un uso del verbo "dar".
¿Como se dice en vuestros países, decir misa o dar misa? En España siempre fue decir misa pero ahora escucho con frecuencia que los curas "dan misa".


----------



## ricardofelipe

Es que la misa no es el serm*ó*n, discurso, alocuci*ó*n, etc.*,* sino el acto mismo, incluida la bendici*ó*n, etc.
Creo que se da misa, igual que se da un recital o un concierto.


----------



## clares3

Creo que la edad es fundamental, Ricardofelipe; a los que tengan mi edad, más o menos, creo que les sonará más decir misa que dar misa. Por eso quisiera conocer más opiniones, sobre todo del otro lado.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo he escuchado ambas formas. Y otras: _oficiar_, por ejemplo, e incluso _impartir. _Hace poco, con motivo de la visita a España del señor Ratzinger, he oído en un informativo de televisión _representar misa_.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> _oficiar_, por ejemplo, e incluso _impartir. _Hace poco, con motivo de la visita a España del señor Ratzinger, he oído en un informativo de televisión _representar misa_.


Lo de representar no termino de digerirlo.


----------



## Colchonero

clares3 said:


> Lo de representar no termino de digerirlo.


 
Pues así lo oí, en la televisión pública. Y no es la primera vez que lo he escuchado. A mí también me chirría pero, si bien lo piensas, tiene cierto sentido. ¿No es la misa un espectáculo? Pues los espectáculos se representan.


----------



## la_machy

Por mis rumbos se pregunta ''a qué hora *dan *misa el domingo'', por ejemplo.
Pero se dice que ''se mandará* decir *una misa por el descanso de un difunto o para pedir por alguien''.
O sea, se usan las dos.



Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Por acá se escucha *oficiar* y *dar* misa.


----------



## Peón

Creo que aquí el cura "*da misa"*. 
"Decir misa" se me hace que es una una expresión algo más moderna. La oí entre catequistas  jóvenes. Se me hace que es una expresión más "técnica" o de "lenguaje de grupo", por decirlo de alguna manera, usada por las personas más comprometidas religiosamente.  Pero esto es mera opinión, claro.


----------



## clares3

Por lo que veo en el DRAE el origen fue celebrar y decir


*misa**.*
(Del b. lat. _missa_, despedida, misa).


*1. *f. *Celebración* de la eucaristía.



*~** cantada.*
*1. *f. La que *celebra* con canto un solo sacerdote.

*~** concelebrada.*
*1. *f. La celebrada conjuntamente por varios sacerdotes.

*~** conventual.*
*1. *f. La mayor que *se dice* en los conventos.
*~** de campaña.*
*1. *f. La que *se celebra* al aire libre para fuerzas armadas y, por ext., para un gran concurso de gente.
*~** de cuerpo presente.*
*1. *f. La que *se dice* por lo regular estando presente el cadáver, aunque algunas veces, por algún inconveniente que ocurre, *se dice* en otro día no impedido.
*~** de difuntos.*
*1. *f. La señalada por la Iglesia para que *se diga* por ellos.
*~** del alba.*
*1. *f. La que *se celebra* en algunos templos al romper el día.
*~** de gallo, *o*~** del gallo.*
*1. *f. La que *se dice* a medianoche o al comenzar la madrugada del día de Navidad.
*~** de los cazadores.*
*1. *f. *misa del alba.*
*~** de parida, *o*~** de purificación.*
*1. *f. La que *se decía* cuando una mujer iba por primera vez a la iglesia después del parto.
*~** de réquiem.*
*1. *f. *misa de difuntos.*
*~** en seco.*
*1. *f. La que *se dice* sin consagrar, como la del que se adiestra para celebrar.
*~** mayor.*
*1. *f. La que *se canta* a determinada hora del día para que concurra todo el pueblo.
*~** nueva.*
*1. *f. La primera que *dice o canta* el sacerdote.
*~** parroquial.*
*1. *f. La que se celebra en las parroquias los domingos y fiestas de guardar, a la hora de mayor concurso. Se aplica por todos los feligreses y generalmente la celebra el párroco.
*~** privada, *o*~** rezada.*
*1. *f. La que *se celebra* sin canto.
*~** solemne.*
*1. *f. La cantada en que acompañan al sacerdote el diácono y otros ministros.
*~** vespertina.*
*1. *f. La que *se celebra* por las tardes.
*~** votiva.*
*1. *f. La que, no siendo propia del día, *se puede decir* en ciertos días por devoción.


----------



## oa2169

Peón said:


> Creo que aquí el cura "*da misa"*.
> "Decir misa" se me hace que es una una expresión algo más moderna. La oí entre catequistas jóvenes. Se me hace que es una expresión más "técnica" o de "lenguaje de grupo", por decirlo de alguna manera, usada por las personas más comprometidas religiosamente. Pero esto es mera opinión, claro.


 
La palabra que usan los sacerdotes por acá es "oficiar" y los más comprometidos religiosamente usan esta misma palabra. Los que asistimos a misa regularmente usamos "dar".


----------



## ricardofelipe

Bueno, ac*á* mismo, *W*ordreference señala que *oficiar* es celebrar una misa.
Me parece que es el t*é*rmino estrictamente correcto aunque el uso cotidiano de la gente pueda ser dar o decir.

Un juez *oficia* una ceremonia como una boda, *¿*cierto?

La misa es t*é*cnica y eclesi*á*sticamente una ceremonia. Como tal se celebra una boda/misa y quien la dirige, la oficia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los curas aquí dicen *misar*: *voy a misar, hoy misé muy temprano, mañana voy a misar en una boda,* etc.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿La misa se practica, o se realiza, o se hace ?
> 
> *La misa es a las diez de la mañana. La misa la dice el padre Pedro. ¿dónde es la misa?.*
> 
> 
> _La Catedral tiene 1.500 fieles japoneses y trescientos extranjeros. La misa
> se *dice* tanto en español como en vietnamita._
> 
> _Saludos _
> 
> 
> _Hiro Sasaki
> 
> 
> _



*decir misa* * 1.     * loc. verb. Dicho de un sacerdote: Celebrar este sacrificio.
* 2.     * loc. verb. coloq. Se usa para desestimar radicalmente lo que otra persona pueda decir o hacer. _Por mí, como si dices misa._


----------

